# T-Jet Racing in Horseheads



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

For further information contact the Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers at: [email protected] or (607) 398-2003.

11/10/08

The Race: The 8th Annual Turkey 250

When: Saturday November 29, 2008

Location: The Slot Car Club of the Twin Tiers, 2117C Grand Central Ave., Horseheads, NY

The Track: The Bowman Grand Champion. 83.5', 18 turns

The Cars: Aurora Thunderjets run to SCCOTTT Super Stock rules, (similar to Fray or VHORS.) Contact [email protected] for complete rules.

Race History: Dave Hendrickson has won two consecutive Turkey 250s to add to his 2004 victory. Ryan Hendrickson won the race in 2005. Frank Spena Jr. won the first three Turkey 250s.

The Turkey 250 serves as the final and most significant warmup for the legendary Snowball 500 in December. The race is also Round 1 of the SCCOTTT T-Jet Championship series, which is made up of the Major T-Jet races held over the winter at SCCOTTT. 

Ryan Hendrickson enters the 2008 Turkey 250 as the favorite after a record-setting performance in the Pumpkin 250 in October. It could be a very different story if his father, Dave, pulls his top cars out of the race box. Kevin Hendrickson has a shot at his older brother, but he will have to raise his game to top him. Ernie Langford and Scott Udave have shown very good speed of late and could rise to the challenge. 


SCCOTTT's Friday Night 1/32 Racing Series runs every Friday evening with races beginning at 7:00 PM. Current classes are World Sportscar Championship, (WSC,) Non-Magnet Open and 1/24 Le Mans. Call or e-mail for rules. 

The Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers is a non-profit group of enthusiasts dedicated to promoting slot car racing in the Southern Tier of NY and the Northern Tier of PA. Please stop in or check out the club web site. 

Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers
2117C Grand Central Ave.
Horseheads, NY 14845
Web Site: http://www.geocities.com/sccottt1/clubmain.html
E-mail: [email protected]


____________________________________________________________


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

Thirteen drivers came together for the 8th Annual Turkey 250 at the Slot Car Club of the Twin Tiers in Horseheads, NY. The Turkey 250 has always served as a warm up of sorts for the Snowball 500 and if this was any indication, this years Snowball should be quite an event. The Turkey boasted the strongest field at SCCOTTT since the club debuted the Bowman Grand Champion layout in late 2006 as 7 drivers broke the 70 lap mark in qualifying, topping the 2006 Snowball 500 where six drivers broke the mark. 



Henry Harnish, Randolph, NJ - www.HenryHarnish.com



Rob Haught, East Concord, NY - Haught Dog Racing



Dave Hendrickson, Erin, NY - KRD Racing



Ryan Hendrickson, Erin, NY - KRD Racing 



Ernie Langford, Holland, NY - Self 



Warren Lux, Springville, NY - Self



Jeff "Hoss" Phoenix, Camillus, NY - Self



Joe Saccomanno, Alden, NY – Joe Jets



Scott Udave, Buffalo, NY - Self



Dave Van Duzer, Hourseheads, NY - Van Duzer Hobbies



Jamie Vershay, Rochester, NY – Self 



Larry "Dream" Weaver, Moravia, NY - Self



Gary Weber, Horseheads, NY - KRD Racing



Qualifying



Ryan Hendrickson grabbed pole with a record setting 79-lap performance. Hendrickson broke the all-time T-Jet SS fastest race lap record with 8.602. The record had stood for nearly two years. Gary Weber grabbed second, four laps down. Harnish was next up with 72. After that there was a logjam at 71. Dave Van Duzer, Warren Lux and Ernie Langford all made the cut. Scott Udave had a strong run with 70, but he missed the cut and would join the rest in the Last Chance Qualifier. It was the first time in SCCOTTT history that a driver did 70 laps and missed the transfer cut... 



1| 79 – Ryan Hendrickson

2| 75 – Gary Weber

3| 72 – Henry Harnish

4| 71 – Dave Van Duzer

5| 71 – Warren Lux

6| 71 – Ernie Langford

7| 70 – Scott Udave

8| 67 – Jeff “Hoss” Phoenix

9| 65 – Dave Hendrickson

10| 65 – Larry Weaver

11| 63 – Joe Saccomanno

12| 63 – Rob Haught

13| 62 – Jamie Vershay



LCQ



Udave came out swinging and put up a 73 to top the LCQ. It was the highest ever lap total for an LCQ round on the Bowman. Larry Weaver improved by three laps to make the cut. Jeff “Hoss” Phoenix, making his first race in nearly two years, just missed making the semis. Dave Hendrickson was up next followed by Rob Haught, Jamie Vershay and Joe Saccomanno.



1| 73 – Scott Udave

2| 68 – Larry Weaver

3| 66 – Jeff “Hoss” Phoenix

4| 65 – Dave Hendrickson

5| 64 – Rob Haught

6| 63 – Jamie Vershay

7| 62 – Joe Saccomanno



Semis



Semi #1



Ryan Hendrickson jumped out to an easy lead, as expected. Behind him there was a race long battle between Udave and Harnish. The two stayed on the lead lap for the entire race with Udave holding off a charging Harnish by 17 track sections at the end. Lux stayed close but could not quite keep the pace of the others and found himself eliminated. With 73 laps on the board, both Udave and Harnish looked good, but would have to wait for the result of Semi #2 to see if they would make the final. 



1| 78 – Ryan Hendrickson

2| 73 – Scott Udave

3| 73 – Henry Harnish

4| 71 – Warren Lux



Semi #2



Weber jumped into the lead followed Langford as Van Duzer and Weaver went off in turn one on lap one. Van Duzer, however, clawed his way back into second by the end of the second segment. Weber and Van Duzer remained on the same lap until late in the race. Webber's win put him into the final. Van Duzer’s run was strong, but not strong enough on this day and he found himself knocked out of the final despite a fine second place. Langford and Weaver could not cope with the leaders and took 3rd and 4th. 



1| 73 – Gary Weber

2| 72 – Dave Van Duzer

3| 70 – Ernie Langford

4| 67 – Larry Weaver



The 8th Annual Turkey 250 Final



The race was assumed to belong to Hendrickson even before it ever began. At the start he did not disappoint. He grabbed the lead and quickly pulled away - until lap 2. When Hendrickson went off, Weber inherited the lead. It was a short-lived lead, however, as Hendrickson quickly fought back to the front. At the end of the first segment he lead by three laps and he continued to pull away to the end. Behind him the race for second was heating up. First Harnish, then Udave fought past Weber, who was now struggling for straightaway speed.



In the second segment Harnish stretched his advantage over Udave to 1.5 laps and looked secure in second place. Webber was hanging on gamely, still on the same lap as Udave. The best was yet to come as the final segment began. Udave and Harnish had enjoyed a great battle in the Semifinal and not it was about to begin again. Udave who had come from the LCQ, and now found himself out of the gutter lanes, began to charge. He unlapped himself from Harnish, but with time running out it didn't look like he had a shot at catching the '62 National Champ. Udave disagreed. Despite the exceptionally long lap which makes up the Bowman Grand Champion layout, Udave continued to push hard to pile on the pressure. When he went off-course, and Harnish remained steady, everyone thought it was over...But Udave charged again. Just as he was about to engage Harnish in battle, Hendrickson crossed the line for his 250th lap to end the race. Udave's valiant drive had come up three feet short and Harnish had secured a fine second place. 



The 8th Annual Turkey 250 Final Results



1| 250 - Ryan Hendrickson

2| 233 - Henry Harnish

3| 233 - Scott Udave

4| 230 - Gary Weber



Overall Final Results



1| 407 - Ryan Hendrickson - Moonstone Porsche 911GT-3

2| 378 - Henry Harnish - Zoomin' Motorsports BMW 650i

3| 449 - Scott Udave - BRP Porsche 356 Speedster

4| 378 - Gary Weber - BRP Ford GT40

5| 143 - Dave Van Duzer - BRP Ford GT40

6| 142 - Warren Lux - Davis Ferrari F430

7| 141 - Ernie Langford - Davis Ferrari 550 Maranello

8| 200 - Larry Weaver - Dash Motorsports '70 Chevy Camaro

9| 133 – Jeff “Hoss” Phoenix - Toyota Supra

10| 130 – Dave Hendrickson - Moonstone Porsche 911GT-3

11| 127 – Rob Haught - Zoomin' Motorsports Toyota Celica

12| 125 – Jamie Vershay - Zoomin' Motorsports Corvette C6

13| 125 – Joe Saccomanno - Joe Jet Jaguar XJ-220



SCCOTTT's Friday Night 1/32 Racing Series runs every Friday evening with races beginning at 7:00 PM. Current classes are World Sportscar Championship, (WSC,) Non-Magnet Open and 1/24 Le Mans. Call or e-mail for rules. 


The Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers is a non-profit group of enthusiasts dedicated to promoting slot car racing in the Southern Tier of NY and the Northern Tier of PA. Please stop in or check out the club web site. 

Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers
2117C Grand Central Ave.
Horseheads, NY 14845
Web Site: http://www.geocities.com/sccottt1/clubmain.html
E-mail: [email protected]


----------

